# Nice Redfish in Pensacola Bay



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

The redfish are starting to heat up throughout the bay. I caught this one Sunday night off a dock light. The wind was about 20-25mph and it was extremely choppy. I stayed for about 30 minutes and caught this monster the first 5 minutes and a couple trout after. I hooked up with another big red but it broke off. I was't sure how to rotate the picture.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice red


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

here you go...nice red.


----------



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

barefoot said:


> here you go...nice red.


Appreciate it!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice red. 
WhyMe
Mako my Dayo


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Dang! Nice fish.:thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you get a measurement? She's got some shoulders on her


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red ! Welcome to the forum !


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Welcome to the Forum. :thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish great post!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice healthy fish, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nice fish*

Nice looking red. I'd take a couple like that to stretch my line. Fish-on! GT :thumbsup:


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a good looking red

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice red!! welcome to the forum


----------



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> Did you get a measurement? She's got some shoulders on her


I did not get a chance to measure her because I wasn't expecting to catch much because of the strong winds and rough water so I just brought a pole and an artificial. I am heading out the next couple of days to try my luck at some more. I will post more pictures if I catch any more!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice red.


----------

